# Astoria Plus 4 You



## AntonNyagolov (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I received my Astoria Plus 4 You 2 day ago.

I wanted to set the volumetric, but couldn't find any option in the Programming menu and the machine came without any manuals as is rent for only 5 months.

Does anyone know how to set the timing of each group.

Cheers,

Anton


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure if this manual helps:

http://jacobsdouweegbertsprofessional.support/index.php/espresso/astoria-plus4you/6689-user-manual-plus-4-you

EDIT: and another....

http://jacobsdouweegbertsprofessional.support/index.php/espresso/astoria-plus4you/6739-technical-manual-plus-4-you-ts-rev01-2016-03-en


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

As you're renting it, the rental company must know how to program it or have an Astoria manual.....

Or go onto the CMA / Astooria website and search for the manual.


----------



## AntonNyagolov (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, I found out everything that I needed in the manual.Thanks for that dude!

The thing is that the buttons that supposed to be for the programming doesn't work so I'm waiting for a call from the company that I rented the machine.

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

I know the older CMA/Astoria machines will have a switch that is hidden to switch on/off and allow for programming to be enabled/disabled.

It is usually in one of two places, either underneath the drip tray to the right hand side towards the back, or up and behind the right hand steam wand hidden away. It will be a little toggle switch about 10mm long. Switch it on and then hold down the 'prog/stop' button on the keypads.

Ive not had much of a play with these Plus4u machines however so they might have something different. I've got a couple in my unit I will have a look in the morning


----------

